
IPage.me - Create web pages just by sending e-mails - cosmok
http://www.ipage.me/
======
davi
"Users System API: There is no fault information allowed. Your account may be
terminated anytime with a fault information."

Fails to inspire confidence, for several reasons. Generally, clicking around,
lots of loose ends & typos.

Also -- have to sign up to try out the service? Bah.

~~~
sho
The poor English is especially strange since they're in Sydney, Australia.

Other confidence-sappers:

\- The company's address is residential. This not bad in itself, but the
address leaves off the suburb name in an apparent attempt to look like they're
in the CBD. The cover-up is not just worse than the crime, it _is_ the crime!

\- Appears to be using a generic CRM system; note the "powered by" lines
everywhere, indicating it's probably not even registered.

\- Said generic CRM is misconfigured, eg. offering language translations where
no localisations have been entered

etc etc, much more I'm sure. I don't like small companies trying to look big.
There is nothing wrong with small companies, in fact if anything I prefer
them, but trying to look like something you're not - and not even doing it
well! - is a big turn-off for me.

~~~
cosmok
The guy who created this site use to work with me and English is not his first
language - that should explain the typos. The implementation definitely needs
to get better, but, the concept is interesting and works well, and, that's why
I posted it to HN.

~~~
sho
Fair enough. Make sure you impress on him the importance of correct language
in his marketing material and implementation. If possible, get a native
speaker to proofread it. That's what I would do if I was launching a product
in Chinese.

------
aaroneous
<http://posterous.com>

~~~
anigbrowl
This is a bit more sophisticated than (or at least different from) posterous,
if not as immediately friendly.

------
dolinsky
I was able to do this years ago with my free backpackit.com account.

